# Any feedback for this picture?



## Clever-Fox (Aug 20, 2013)

I actually drew this picture yesterday. It's supposed to be a headshot of one of my characters I role play as on Spirits of The Earth (check that out if you like role playing, yet don't like a bunch of rules!). 

Anyway, any feedback or comments will be appreciated!


----------



## K-9 (Aug 20, 2013)

Ehi!! I really like him!!! he seems soft and that glasses are very, very cool!! when you'll draw the whole figure, I hope you will show us!!

uhm, I've never heard Spirits of the Earth - and in this moment I'm  ... eeerrr ... supposed to be working , I'll check it as soon as possible


----------



## Darkchild130 (Aug 20, 2013)

I like the goggles, is he a pilot?


----------



## Clever-Fox (Aug 20, 2013)

No. He's actually a blacksmith (apprentice, mind you!), and the goggles act similar to a welding mask.  He wouldn't want to stare all day at a blazing forge without eye protection!


----------



## Starbeast (Aug 21, 2013)

Clever-Fox said:


> No. He's actually a blacksmith (apprentice, mind you!), and the goggles act similar to a welding mask.  He wouldn't want to stare all day at a blazing forge without eye protection!


 
I like it, this blacksmith animaloid looks pretty cool to me.


----------



## Clever-Fox (Aug 23, 2013)

Starbeast said:


> I like it, this blacksmith animaloid looks pretty cool to me.



Well, it's a gryphon, but, hey, animaloid works too!


----------



## B Bat (Aug 28, 2013)

It is great to surround yourself with your characters. I have to do that, too. They get clearer when you do.  Love the beak, but then, I love big beaks.


----------



## StormSeeker (Aug 28, 2013)

I love it. I think your drawing style is great, solid. I've never been able to draw from imagination, so I'm a tad envious...


----------



## Clever-Fox (Aug 29, 2013)

B Bat said:


> It is great to surround yourself with your characters. I have to do that, too. They get clearer when you do.  Love the beak, but then, I love big beaks.



Yeah, the beak actually took me a while to draw. And, I agree; my characters do seem a whole lot clearer when I draw them.


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 31, 2013)

I really like it. It looks like a character you might see in a Studio Ghibli movie


----------



## Clever-Fox (Sep 1, 2013)

Studio Ghibil? *does not know who or what that is!*

At any rate, I actually drew another character just this Friday, actually. Pardon the crappy quality of the picture, but the iPad camera is not the best, IMHO.


----------



## jastius (Sep 10, 2013)

i like your steampunk griffin and egyptian priestess kitsune archer. 
cool..


----------



## Clever-Fox (Sep 14, 2013)

Egyptian priestess? Where did that come from? Ah, well, freedom of interpretation, I guess. Anyway, the second picture is another character of mine for that same site I mentioned earlier, Spirits of the Earth.


----------



## Refrka (Sep 14, 2013)

Do a barrel roll!

Looks good. I like that style of art. It has aspects of a cartoon but is detailed and realistic enough to stand out from it.


----------



## chrispenycate (Sep 14, 2013)

Clever-Fox said:


> No. He's actually a blacksmith (apprentice, mind you!), and the goggles act similar to a welding mask.  He wouldn't want to stare all day at a blazing forge without eye protection!



Actually, a forge doesn't blaze; even when pumped right up, its output in the visible spectrum is quite low (can't say the same for the infra-red region). That's because it's burning charcoal, not wood. And definitely not acetylene, like a welding torch.

The goggles would be a safety device, against sparks and fragments of burning or white hot metal.


----------



## Clever-Fox (Sep 15, 2013)

Thanks for the clarification!  It's still probably not a good idea to stare at a fire all day, but I see your point.


----------



## chrispenycate (Sep 15, 2013)

Sorry, I'm a nit-picker

When we shot a film about a blacksmith, we had to bring along extra lighting; the forge was too dim for the cameras.

What you can't see on your picture are the ear plugs. Noise levels in a forge are stupendous (and I say this as one who has mixed rock and roll as a living), and griffons have very sensitive ears. The smith we were shooting (92 years old, and had been working therein since he was 15) was deaf as a post, I had to put pads as well as minimum sensitivity on the microphone, my headphones were actively noise cancelling and all dialogue had to be overdubbed as even headworn microphones picked up too much ambient noise to be usable.

Besides, you don't stare at the fire, you stare at the piece, and judging the colour of that (and hence the temperature) is absolutely critical for the quality of the work.


----------



## Clever-Fox (Sep 15, 2013)

Nit-pick away! It'll only help me get better at including details! I drew this picture more as a visual representation of my character, and I was trying, at the time, to just get the image out of my head and onto the paper. And, as for ear protection... He lives in a world set in the middle ages; who's going to care about ear protection?!


----------



## Bob Whitely (Sep 15, 2013)

I like them both, Clever-Fox. I think they could both (especially the second) benefit from ensuring you are keeping the work area very clean (when drawing by hand, I always work top to bottom, so there's less chances of smudging, and also work with a sheet between my hand (avoiding hand oils) and the bristol or whatever I happen to be drawing on. Also, have you experimented with various pencil types? They can make a big impact here as well. 

Also, I know you mentioned taking the pic with an ipad camera, but I highly recommend using a better camera or a scanner on a good setting (they are cheap these days) otherwise you are just lowering the quality of what you show people, and that's not a good practice.

Just my two cents. Keep going. Practice like mad. That's how you get really good!  Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## Clever-Fox (Sep 16, 2013)

Well, I don't have a scanner I can use at home, so I generally try with my iPad camera to get the best lighting I can (those two are not in the best lighting possible...). And, no, I haven't tried other pencils, although I am a fan of sharpening the ones I do use with my pocket knife (don't try it at home, kids!). Although, on the topic of a scanner, I can just go to my friend's house right down the road here, and use his... Only problem is that he's got a 70/30 chance of actually being home....


----------

